# Illness Benefit to invalidity pension



## alanya (18 Jan 2009)

Hi all,

I am currently on Illness benefit due to a Multiple Sclerosis diagnosis, I was diagnosed in November second 2007, I did not recieve a penny from welfare for the 2 months in 2007 due to not enough contrabutions in 2005 as I was contracting. I have now applied for Invalidity pension as my option to returning to work is slim as my mobility is very poor. I have worked in Ireland all my life(About 20 years+). I have always paid tax and I have written proof from the revenue that all my taxes are up to date. On medical grounds I am fine with the welfare but on contrabutions in 2007 the revenue say I have 52 in 2007 and 40 in 2007. I was in fulltime employment in 2007 so I could not have had contrabutions of 52 and 40. The welfare will not grant the Invalidity pension until this is sorted. I have contacted the revenue on a few accasions and they say they will post info but I never receive it so I can't prove this to the welfare as they need written proof from the revenue. Any idea how I can go about this?

Also any other information on M.S entitlements would be great

Also I would especially like to hear from new diagnosed people with M.S


----------



## gipimann (18 Jan 2009)

From Welfare.ie

_To get Invalidity Pension you must have at least:_

_260 (5 years) paid contributions since entering social insurance _
_48 contributions paid or credited in the last complete tax year before the date of your claim _
_The last complete tax year is the year before your claim. For example, if you claim Invalidity Pension in 2008, the last completed tax year is 2007._

Just to clarify - your contributions were 52 in 2007 and 40 in 2007?  I presume you mean 52 in 2006 and 40 in 2007?

You said that you fell ill in November 2007 and weren't in receipt of any SW payment because you didn't qualify.   Were you sending in Medical Certificates even though you didn't qualify?   Unless you sent in certs, you wouldn't get PRSI credits so would fall short of the 48 contributions you need.


----------



## justsally (18 Jan 2009)

Perhaps you should contact the following and request a print out of your Social Welfare contributions to date:-

Records Update Section
Department of Social and Family Affairs 
Gandon House 
Amiens Street 
Dublin 1 
Country:
IRELAND 

*Tel:*
(01) 704 3364 or (01) 704 3234 

They will send this to you, showing full list of your contributions,  A contributions, modified contributions etc. Such requests are normal practice.  When you receive the print out you can then compare their records with your P.60s for the relevant year/s. 

As the previous poster indicated, once you meet the 1st stipulation of 260 *contributions* (full - not modified) the second stipulation states that 48 *paid or credited *contributions are necessary. The credited contributions are granted when you are "signing on" even if you are not receiving any social welfare payment and are, therefore, invaluable when applied in helping to meet the 2nd criteria.

It might be no harm, should you wish to do so, to contact the Social Worker at whatever hospital you are attending. The Social Work department should be able to source any information that you require, in addition to obtaining for you whatever assistance is available to you, e.g. a "free parking disc" should you be able to drive or be driven. The disc travels with the patient, not with the car, so it can be moved from car to car to meet your needs.

Can I assume, again should you wish to do so, that you have been in touch with MS Ireland. http://ms-society.ie/


----------



## alanya (18 Jan 2009)

Hi Guys/Gals

    Thanks for the replies, hopefully this information will put me on the right track. I will call that Amien street section on monday.
What I mean about 2007 is that the revenue sent me my records for 2007 which stated I had 52 *contributions paid *and also 40 *contributions paid *which is incorrect. This is a mistake from the revenue and I didn't work for 2 different companies that year, I only had one job.


----------



## alanya (18 Jan 2009)

Hi again,

Just another question...
If I am refused Invalidity pension what are my options then? I don't think I will ever work again as my ability to walk is fading by the day. When my stamps run out I will have zero income. What can I live off? In the 20 odd years I have worked I never claimed off welfare.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Jan 2009)

Revenue need to sort out your 2007 refcord. It could be something as simple as a return for another person being made under a wrong PPSN which hapopened to be your number. I would chase up Invalidity Pension section to sort it out. Why do you think you'd be 'refused' Invalidity Pension. Do you think you won't qualify when the 2007 record is sorted out? Are you short other contributions?


----------



## alanya (20 Jan 2009)

Hi All,

    My Invalidity Pension was granted today so all is good. Thank you everyone for all your help and support with this issue


----------



## gipimann (20 Jan 2009)

Good to hear it got sorted for you.


----------

